# Sig Request - Tito & Rampage



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

*The Request:*

Rampage & Tito Ortiz Sig

*Pics:*

Any you like but only one of each fighter 

*Title:* JBS

*Colors:* Black, White and anything similar to sig i have.

*Size:* Usual same size as current sig.

*Avatar:* NO


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll make something.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Cheers nice one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made it similar to your current one:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

That my freind is bad ass thank you so much...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JB said:


> That my freind is bad ass thank you so much...


Np, glad you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks good DP. Nice work!


----------

